# Old School BMX.



## IbanezDaemon (Sep 4, 2013)

Any old school BMX fans on here?? I was big into BMX back in the 80's/ Owned quite a few cool bikes including a Haro Freestyler, Mongoose Supergoose, Skyway T/A and a Kuwahara Lazer Lite amongst others. I'd love hear of bikes you own/owned. Pics would be great.

I've a strong yearning these days to recreate the Haro Freestyler Master
I built way back in 1984.

The spec of that bike if memory serves me correct was:

Frame: Haro Freestyler Master (1984)

Wheels: Skyway Tuff II's (white)

Crank: Sugino 1 piece

Bars: GT Pro Santa Ana (chrome)

Stem: Tuf Neck Pro (blue)

Brakes: Dia Compe MX1000 (blue)

Chain Ring: Tuf Neck (blue)

Disc: Tuf Neck Power Disc (aluminium)

Seat: Kashimax Aero (blue)

Sprocket: Suntour (blue)

Pedals: Shimano DX (blue)

Cables: Haro (Green)

Clamp: MX (blue)

Tyres: GT (black)

Grips: ODI Mushrooms (blue)

Plate: Haro Tech Plate.

It looked somewhat like the bike below, but obviously with the parts
listed above.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Sep 5, 2013)

used to ride backintheday,rode, played music with some cool dudes back then.


----------



## Daf57 (Sep 5, 2013)

Actually never had a cool BMX bike - rode a lot of BMX in the "very" early days (70s) - we rode stingray bikes with motocross bars clamped into the gooseneck with nails or whatever to get it tight. Eventually had a friend who's dad would weld them on for us. We used 10 speed seats and extra long axles with several roles of electrical tape wrapped around for any tricks we might try! I guess we kind of pioneered the sport a bit. There were no organized races or events at that time. By the time I was into big dirt bikes they were actually producing the cool BMX kits. I'm glad you brought this up because I had forgotten all about it. That's a hoot!  

But now I'm into Mountain Bike (got a Specialized Epic Comp) and I get to go crazy over all the cool components!


----------



## skeels (Sep 5, 2013)

I miss hearing people say "chromoly"....





Also, mag wheels ftw! Even though they weigh a ton....


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Sep 5, 2013)




----------



## mr_rainmaker (Sep 5, 2013)

wish I had a scanner I gots some cool pics from backintheday, got pics of matt hoffman when he just turned 14 showing up at the comp/ haro show and taking the haro team to SCHOOL on that tiny assed 1/4 pipe,and the manager running off to find a phone to call haro too tell them about this kid...


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Sep 5, 2013)

I just wanted Nicole to ride my handle bar. That is all.


----------



## Electric Wizard (Sep 5, 2013)

I dunno what the cutoff is for old school. I had some (I thought) pretty nice bikes back in the day;


First one was a Dyno Air in the mid '90s. Loved it to death. My best friend at the time had a gold Dyno Comp and we got into all sorts of hijinks on them.






Then around maybe '02 I got a Haro Nyquist R2





Rode that until I was old enough to drive, and then summarily forgot about biking like any good American. 

Happy to say that I'm finally getting back into cycling now that I live somewhere that has bike lanes.


----------



## Thep (Sep 6, 2013)

Besides guitar, BMX was my favorite hobby as a teenager. I was never really good at it, but I was obsessed with everything Dave Mirra and Ryan Nyquist. 

Had a Haro F3 until it was stolen. Was really bummed that my mom didn't buy me a new one, but it was a good thing since I was off to college and my children's health insurance would expire. I knew we wouldn't be able to afford any medical bills if/when a bad accident would happen.

I think about getting back into it every week, but I'm going to wait till until I have all my ducks in order.


----------



## watson503 (Sep 6, 2013)

I used to love bmx/freestyle way back when - first bike I got was a Diamondback Viper, saved my lunch money for what seemed like forever only to have it stolen by a pos that was almost ten years older than I was not even two weeks after I got it. About two years later I finally got a GT Pro Performer that looked just like this one but I added on a Dyno (I think) sprocket that looked like a compact disc lmao, Mushroom grips, and a pair of red die caps. I traded that bike about 15 years ago for a shitty tattoo, I could kick myself still to this day for ever getting rid of it. Those were great times.


----------



## tommychains (Sep 6, 2013)

Not too old but figured I would contribute.

I started bmx when I was around 9. Had a shitty little mongoose but it got me on my way.

When I turned older I got this awesome diamondback bmx bike. Pegs welded to the bike and 100 percent chrome. Pissed off a lot of drivers on those sunny days  that bike was indestructible and heavy as hell. I was always doing crazy jumps and even mountain trails with huge cliffs and downed trees me and the guys would ride across.

One day I got an old haro f1 from 1990 with a lot of mods including a pitchfork fork, custom machined sprocket and brake lines and levers off an old mongoose. It was a lot lighter so I decided I could fly, but I'll get to that in a minute.

I decided I could jump a 30 step staircase and ride off into the sunset. No idea why the hell I thought that was a good idea. I had landed the way I should, but I quickly learned that my haro was no chrome diamondback. I felt my right knee crack and my head slammed face first into the handlebars. As I put my arms up to shield my face, my legs got caught in the frame. The momentum made the bike go faster then me (I already hit the ground) and dragged my face around 20 feet on loose pavement. My bike was destroyed, and all I could think about was trying to walk. I got to the hospital and my diagnosis was a cracked knee, around 50 stones lodged in my face, sprained left ankle, hairline fracture on my right ankle, and dislocated wrists. To this day my left wrist is off by 15 degrees and I still have problems walking. 

I sure as hell miss biking, but after that, I hung up my helmet and gloves. Once I recovered I got back into guitar, and the rest is history!


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Sep 6, 2013)

Great stuff guys, some awesome bikes you posted there. I loved all the Freestyle riders back then like Mike Dominguez, Eddie Fiola and Ron Wilton. The 80's bikes were just so damn cool. I always lusted after some of the USA made bikes like Hutch and GT but sadly they were quite hard to get a hold of here in the UK. Came across some cool pics from a USA Old School BMX show:


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Sep 6, 2013)

mine last one I got left.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Sep 6, 2013)

holycrap kids nowadays 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N4yinpc4jMo


----------



## watson503 (Sep 6, 2013)

I might have to watch this later, I used to drive my parents crazy playing this flick - I bet it is cheesy as hell now lmao


----------



## mlp187 (Sep 6, 2013)

Do you spend much time on bmxmuseum.com? 

I was so awful at riding bikes back in the day. I would crash all the time so I took my '93 Robinson SST and set it up for street style. I sucked at that too but had some gnarly fun.

See you later, I'm off to the museum!


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Sep 7, 2013)

hey thanks for that link to the bmxmuseum thats cool.


----------



## incinerated_guitar (Sep 8, 2013)

I used to ride a Haro Zippo exactly like this one back when I was younger. Spent lots of time with it both at the dirt track and skate park. Loved that thing to death, but someone ended up stealing it from my school in the 7th grade  I guess it's a good thing though, because after I stopped with BMX, I started playing guitar a lot more


----------



## mlp187 (Sep 8, 2013)

mr_rainmaker said:


> hey thanks for that link to the bmxmuseum thats cool.


 
That Boss is in pretty decent shape! Nice bike! No problem! That place is my crack. I get away but come back every 6 months (so is sevenstring.org).


----------



## Dooky (Sep 9, 2013)

What a coincidence!
I have recently been wanting to get an old school (80s) BMX.
When I was young BMX riding used to be my main hobby. I haven't ridden a bike in years and have been thinking about getting a old school BMX for things liking going down to the shops.
I'd really like one with black 5 spoke wheels! Something like this:


----------



## ncfiala (Sep 9, 2013)

When I was young, flatland was my life, at least until I started skateboarding. I still have a flatland bike, a KHE stylus, but I never ride anymore.


----------



## necronile (Sep 10, 2013)

I love BMX,though I like mountain bikes more.
Got my BMX stolen like 2-3 years ago,sucks...
Altough I didnt know any tricks I loved cruising around with them.


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Sep 10, 2013)

mlp187 said:


> Do you spend much time on bmxmuseum.com?
> 
> I was so awful at riding bikes back in the day. I would crash all the time so I took my '93 Robinson SST and set it up for street style. I sucked at that too but had some gnarly fun.
> 
> See you later, I'm off to the museum!


 
Yeah, that's a great site. Was on there today looking at some of the old bikes made by SE Racing, namely the Quadangles and the PK Rippers. Always loved the Landing Gear forks on those bikes:


----------

